# Can anyone interpret these results please?



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hello 

My son is currently being treated for Scarlett Fever but awaiting swab results to get confirmation. Personally I am not convinced and think it's more to do with a recurrent ear infection which has been lingering since October. However between Christmas and New Year he was pretty poorly and although diagnosed with tonsilitis and strawberry tongue the GP at the time didn't mention Scarlett Fever. This week he hasn't been overly poorly but has a very sore throat and strawberry tongue again and a different GP was straight on to Scarlett Fever 

Anyway, the first set of throat swab results came through this afternoon but they were not able to get a GP to look at them prior to the surgery closing, but have given me a print out as DS is going to see his ENT Consultant in the morning re his ears and I though it would be useful for her to have any info.

So, if anyone is around this evening and can decipher these results for me I'd be grateful. The slip reads:
_Culture: Beta haem. streptococcus group A (BHSA) ++ _​ _Sensitivities to follow_​ Thank you
S x​


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, strep A is what is usually responsible for tonsillitis, or a nasty throat infection, is he on antibiotics??

Nic


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hello Nic and thanks for such a quick reply   

Yes, he's been taking Erythromycin 4 x day since Tuesday and has two bottles to get through! 

These past few hours though he seems to be going down hill a bit, very lethargic and tearful which is very unlike him. I guess seeing his ENT Cons in the morning is good timing really. He doesn't appear to have tonsillitis this time but did over Christmas so hopefully just a horrid sore throat and not Scarlett Fever, although what causes the strawberry tongue? Is that Scarlett Fever   

Thanks again

S x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

oh dear!! poor thing, scarlet fever is also caused by strep a so this is probably what it is, ive just had to do a bit of research myself as i havent seen scarlett fever for a while, strwberry tongue is linked to scarlett fever, i have included a link here for you to have a look at

http://www.medicinenet.com/scarlet_fever/article.htm

does he have a temperature and is it reducing with calpol and brufen??

nic


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Nic

His temp is fine and tbh has been all week which is rather odd   

His main complaint this evening is tummy pain but I'm guessing this is due to swollen glands?

Thanks again

S x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, im suprised his temp has been down too to be honest, yeah his tummy pain is probably glands like you say

i hope he picks up for you soon

nic


----------

